# DVB-T



## Hochmuetz (17. Mai 2012)

Hey Leute,

ich habe in meiner neuen Wohnung DVB-T, der Hausmeister meinte, aufm Dach ist eine Antenne dafür.

Ich glaube in meinem Fernsehn ist schon ein Reciver eingebaut (zumindest sucht er schon nach Kanälen).

Kann mir einer Sagen ob ich nun noch eine Zimmerantenne brauche oder nur ein Kabel in die Dose stecken muss ?

Wenn ich nur ein Kabel in die Dose Stecken muss, brauche ich da ein bestimmtes, oder  reicht ein normales Kabel, das man zum Analogen TV nutzen kann.

Ich habe von dem Thema keine Ahnung, deswegen hoffe ich nicht das ihr mich auslacht.


LG


----------



## win3ermute (17. Mai 2012)

Normales Kabel in die Dose und gut ist . Mehr brauchst Du nicht!


----------



## Hochmuetz (18. Mai 2012)

Ich habe es versucht mit einem mormalen TV Kabel, mit dem man auch Analoges TV gucken kann.

Es kam nix an


----------

